# Screws In Oak



## jedmc571 (18 Mar 2010)

Hello, 

I'm mid project for someone, and I need to screw feet to some oak, I know their's issues with metal & oak, and my first thought was Brass or Stainless screws............then I saw the price of them :shock: 

Any ideas what's best?

Also when aplying oil on oak, do you need to grain fill? if so which product.

Cheers

Jed


----------



## Streepips (18 Mar 2010)

Brass. Predrilled of course.
Pay the price, pass the cost on.....


----------



## The Shark (19 Mar 2010)

Hi Jed,
I've always used brass screws in oak.
As Streepips says, predrill, and I always put a steel screw in first then take it out and replace with the brass one to save the brass shearing.
Nothing against stainless, just never used it! :roll: 

Malc


----------



## maltrout512 (19 Mar 2010)

As said above, but draw the screw along a candle to get some wax on the thread. If you do have to take the screw out again it's a lot easier.


----------



## jedmc571 (19 Mar 2010)

Thanks everyone, Brass it be then :wink: 

Know any good suppliers other than Robfix :lol: need 60mm

Cheers

Jed


----------



## squib (19 Mar 2010)

I always use stainless in oak as brass will dezinc in oak over time, i think this really comes from boatbuilding so is more to do with galvanic action in damp conditions(we used to use bronze mainly). Screwfix used to sell stainless screws at good prices although they are more self tapper types than full wood screws.
Here you are...........cheap as the old proverbial...

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/10188...urbo-Ultra-Screws/4-5-x-60-Turbo-Ultra-Screws


----------



## jedmc571 (19 Mar 2010)

:? :? :? :? :? :? 

"HELP" :lol: :lol: 

Brass, Stainless, Brass , Stainless

I'll toss a coin then..............


----------



## woodbloke (19 Mar 2010)

jedmc571":lgc0cbv8 said:


> :? :? :? :? :? :?
> 
> "HELP" :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


For furniture making applications, decent slot head brass screws are a 'must have' in oak. Cut the thread first with a steel screw, lubricate the brass with a bit of candle and most importantly...use the correct sized 'driver which fits the slot properly - Rob


----------



## squib (19 Mar 2010)

Brass is a bit soft and can sheer off,
Stainless is a bit brittle and can sheer off...................
Hope this helps :wink: 
I'll get me coat......


----------



## Racers (19 Mar 2010)

Hi, jedmc571

I have just been given loads of brass screws I think there are some 2 1/2" if you only need a fer I can pop some in the post for you.


Pete


----------



## jedmc571 (19 Mar 2010)

Pete, 

That's a very kind offer, and much appreciated, however, I happened upon a box of 8 x 60mm stainless in my neighbours van this afternoon :lol: 

Cost me a cup of badly made coffee.

Many thanks though.

Cheers

Jed


----------



## JoinerySolutions (20 Mar 2010)

jedmc571":2f9pxqzx said:


> Pete,
> 
> That's a very kind offer, and much appreciated, however, I happened upon a box of 8 x 60mm stainless in my neighbours van this afternoon :lol:
> 
> ...



That's one expensive cup of Joe! :lol: :lol: 
Use a smear of grease or vaseline when screwing into Oak, this helps them in and out again if required. (Just a smear, mind, or you may stain the wood)
As for grain fill on an oiled oak finish... I would not do so out of preference, I like to see timber as naturally as possible.


----------



## BradNaylor (20 Mar 2010)

For general indoor furniture or joinery use where exposure to water isn't going to be an issue I wouldn't worry about what screws to use in oak.

I use good quality standard wood screws (Spax, Reisser or Wurth) and have never had a problem in 20 years with discolouration of oak due to the screw.

When I have seen the tell-tale black marks it has been on oak kitchen work-tops where wet steel utensils or iron trivets have been left in contact with the wood.

Steel screws are just fine in normal situations.


----------

